# How much food should young rats eat a day?



## tinania (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! The pellets I bought from Petsmart for my 9 week old girls is Kaytee brand. Is this all right, first of all? Secondly, feeding instructions say 2-3 pellets a day. The girls eat that up in a heartbeat--is it the right amount, or should I give them more? They're also getting treats. I just saw on Youtube that rats are lactose intolerant, but I saw in another post here that people were feeding their rats yogurt covered raisins, so that's one of the treats I've been giving them. Should I stop?

Wow, lots of questions...


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

I gave my rats the kaytee pellet things, and apparently they're not good for them at all. It has too much protein. If you go to meijer or Walmart, I found food that's better than the kaytee stuff and cheaper, it's like $2 for 2lbs. I don't remember the name of it though. But yeah the kaytee stuff isn't all that great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

And as for the yogurt, I've never had a problem with giving my rats the yogurt covered rasins or yogies. But I do it in moderation 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I would switch to Oxbow or Harlan Teklad food as it is the right nutrition and protein for your rats. Trust me it's a little more but you will see the results in many ways. Less smell, better coat, healthier, and better poop. That does sound like much food I put a bowl full of food for my rats who are about 10 weeks old and they eat a lot. Some people might disagree with me but I say let them eat as much as they want while they are little. Also get the mouse and young rat version of oxbow as they need extra protein or if you get the adult make them some scrambled or hard boiled eggs to eat a little a day. 2-3 pellets does not sound like enough but I have fat boys so lol.


----------



## tinania (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! If Kaytee's main problem is the high protein, do you think it'll be alright to keep them on it for a couple of weeks while they're young and need more protein anyway? I'll look into getting Oxbow asap though.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

Kaytee isn't a great food. At such a young age I'd have them on a high quality food for good growth. If you wanted to switch to Oxbow there may be less protein in it, but you could substitute extra protein such as boiled eggs and nuts into their diet to make up for it  They'll need portions of fruits and veggies daily also. Portion sizes of fresh foods shouldn't be too large or they get runny poos, which are NO fun! A little bigger than their heads is fine. 

Two-three pellets sounds like very little to me. I left food out 24/7 for my two girls when they were growing and I never had a problem with weight or anything. They'll be a lot hungrier when they're babies! Just make sure they're emptying the bowl before refilling it. 

Treats containing lactose are fine in very small amounts. Most dairy products contain protein and calcium which are good for growing rats, but too much will give them really upset tummies.


----------



## tinania (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok thanks! Went running all over Maine today looking for Oxbow, but everywhere was out of rat food and didn't seem to carry that brand anyway. I'm on vacation, so once I get home I'll find the stuff.


----------



## LotusGrave (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree with texasratties and keyzer at walmart is the wild harvest blocks ya theyll eat them but.theyre extremly low quality im currently feeding meats and fruits and veggies waiging for my young rat oxbow to arrive. Story time!! My good friend was feeding the same blocks from walmart as i was and her three boys were overly itching to the point of blood and scabs. She stopped the lab blocks and they stopped itching obsessively and.began healing as if nothing happened. We concluded they had.too much protein but if its a nessecity feed them sparingly but in my opinion oxbows the way to go (even thou me nd her have to order it online...) btw petfood direct.com has cheap oxbow adult formula and i found young rat oxbow cheapest on drsfosterandsmith.com Good Luck hope this helps!! Btw im on a cellphonr excuse mistskes and incorrect punctuation lol


----------

